

Inside TAO: Documents Reveal Top NSA Hacking Unit - jmj4
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/the-nsa-uses-powerful-toolbox-in-effort-to-spy-on-global-networks-a-940969-3.html

======
cklaus
Any thoughts on how to best stop QUANTINSERT-type exploits?

